# Look what happened....



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ahhh lovely new bed.... Lots of room to stretch...



















Well mummy you did buy a really big bed... What did you expect? Huh??



















(Excuse the mess, we are decorating at the minute)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my - absolutely Adorable, more than enough rom for the pair of them to stretch out. 
They are so close its lovely to see. 
Great bed too!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Purrrrrrrfect for two!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The bed is Danish Design. It's gorgeous, wouldn't mind one myself!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well if it's anything like our Swedish bed, you will have two very comfortable dogs.....and enough room for a human too! Sleep well!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> The bed is Danish Design. It's gorgeous, wouldn't mind one myself!


I reckon you could probably fit in there too - loads of space! Failing that, another 'poo or two could squeeze in


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Way too cute they love each other!! Super nice and comfy looking bed little Nina is one lucky girl and so is Lola. Love how they get along so well it's so sweet I see space for number 3 in there!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So very cute. Nice bed. Love them. Baby girl is growing up. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How charming, that's a lovely bed and an even lovelier pair of occupants!!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I KNEW that was coming!!!!  Lovely new bed, and there's a poo-shaped hole there (a 3rd poo that is!! )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I thought if I'm spending this much, I may as well get the biggest one! There's always room for another!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Well I thought if I'm spending this much, I may as well get the biggest one! There's always room for another!


what size IS it Ruth? It looks massive, but once you're paying that sort of money I agree with you, the difference in price as the sizes get bigger is so small (relative to the initial outlay,) that you may as well go for the biggest!  I'm sure Lola and Nina agree too, and so cute that Nina doesn't mind sharing her new bed.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> what size IS it Ruth? It looks massive, but once you're paying that sort of money I agree with you, the difference in price as the sizes get bigger is so small (relative to the initial outlay,) that you may as well go for the biggest!  I'm sure Lola and Nina agree too, and so cute that Nina doesn't mind sharing her new bed.


I think it's 45". Lola loves it! She has no problem sneaking in. Nina doesn't mind.. She's very laid back


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I think it's 45". Lola loves it! She has no problem sneaking in. Nina doesn't mind.. She's very laid back


I am laughing my head off here!  Just got the tape measure out here, and 45" is bigger than the seat area on our 2-seater sofa, and 2 and a half out of the 3 seat cushions on our 3-seater sofa! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Your poos are VERY lucky young ladies.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Gorgeous bed and two super gorgeous girls snuggled in it! They look so happy and cosy x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I am laughing my head off here!  Just got the tape measure out here, and 45" is bigger than the seat area on our 2-seater sofa, and 2 and a half out of the 3 seat cushions on our 3-seater sofa! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Your poos are VERY lucky young ladies.


I'm guessing Ruth just wants her couch back - there was never any room for her on there once the girls were stretched out lounging on it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> I am laughing my head off here!  Just got the tape measure out here, and 45" is bigger than the seat area on our 2-seater sofa, and 2 and a half out of the 3 seat cushions on our 3-seater sofa! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Your poos are VERY lucky young ladies.


Yeh sounds about right. It's almost the length of the hearth!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I guess when you have guests and Lola is hogging the spare bed, you can always put them in Nina's king size dog bed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Well I guess when you have guests and Lola is hogging the spare bed, you can always put them in Nina's king size dog bed


Yes Marzi! Exactly!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks fab, wouldn't mind squeezing in myself! Lola is really showing her poodle side in the first pic of the two of them.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That looks devine enough for the whole family!!!! Love it! My first thought for the boxes was you had gotten down the Christmas decorations!! lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> That looks devine enough for the whole family!!!! Love it! My first thought for the boxes was you had gotten down the Christmas decorations!! lol


Thanks Nanci! As soon as the decorating is done the Christmas decs will be down!!  can't wait!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That bed looks lovely and how could Lola not be allowed in..... Nina is such a good sharer. Will you end up getting rid of Lola's bed and have them share that one x


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Spare bed problem solved for Christmas. Just turf nina and Lola out (they can always share your bed)......


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> That bed looks lovely and how could Lola not be allowed in..... Nina is such a good sharer. Will you end up getting rid of Lola's bed and have them share that one x


It would be good if they could share, it would take up less space 

Nina is a good sharer.. But I think Lola might think the bed is hers lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RangerC said:


> Spare bed problem solved for Christmas. Just turf nina and Lola out (they can always share your bed)......


They already hog the guest room


----------

